# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Track 400m Questions

## Sprintz

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum. I'm a 22 year old 200/400m sprinter (22.76/50.44). Having never taken a steroid or anything more than creatine; I find myself lost navigating through the forum. What would be helpful to aid a sprinter? EPO? 


Thanks guys!



*PLEASE READ OUR RULES for an enjoyable stay! *admin**

----------


## 38jumper38

welcome.
Here We can help you grow naturally, diet and exercise is all you need.

----------


## Sprintz

> welcome.
> Here *We can help you grow naturally*, diet and exercise is all you need.


Ok, Where can I find information about that?

----------


## Steel_Balls

With those times you are not fast enough or training hard enough yet to see solid results from doing a cycle. At 22 you still have time to drop your 200 time down 1sec and your 400m time down 2-3sec if you get your training right.

----------


## AstheticKing

epo will kill a sprinter..literally not kiddin..if ur tested then ur options are tbol, or test suspesion/propionate , peptides

----------


## DrHealth

Epo stays in your body way too long. Anavar , test prop, t-bol, thymosin, IV ozone which is a well kept secret for true oxygen entering into your blood. It can help you take 2 seconds off your 400M. Train harder to lower your times. What is your ultimate goal?

----------


## skinnyrunner

Dude i'm a 400, 100 runner - 49.5, 10.2. im a small guy and wanted to start too. did you start a cycle yet. seems anavar is the best for sprinters. you running d3. let me know what worked for you.

----------


## utryit

Skinnyrunner can you ttell me what sorta training you do, im a 100/200/400m runner i have my bests at 10.83 23.50 55.00

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

> Skinnyrunner can you ttell me what sorta training you do, im a 100/200/400m runner i have my bests at 10.83 23.50 55.00


I'd be interested in this as well if he's still around.

----------


## bbadger22

why will epo kill sprinting?? I know that the increase om red blood cells might not help much but doesn't epo build lean muscles and strength? Just wondering thanks

----------

